# Topwater Question



## phantomace08 (Jul 7, 2008)

I thrown a jitterbug and buzz baits this year with only one small dink to show for it. If you're not catching anything do you just keep moving? Or do you have to cast a bit in an area to get their attention. I keep reading about everyone doing really good on topwater and all the "explosions", but I've got nothing. I'm not even having hits that I miss.  Any thoughts?

Thanks!

-Nathan


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

When are you throwing them? Go out just before dark and throw the buzzbait. Fan your casts across the landing area and keep the bait moving. If it sinks, you're sunk. The weather's been up and down with the recent cold fronts, and that can shut the bite off. Keep at it and you'll get the hang of it.


----------



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

Same thing for me, I threw a buzzbait, jointed jitterbud, hula popper, and a pop-r and had no luck the other day in the evening. Maybe just bad timing I guessbut I have never really caught much on topwater. I am going to stick with it at certain parts of the day though to try and get some confidence in those lures.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

work it slowly . only moving a few feet at a time. add some twitches when at at rest.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

I cast into the same spot maybe 5-10 times and if No bites I will try a different spot..sometimes they need to see the bait a few times to hit it. alot of times I give the spot a rest after my 5-10 casts then I come back 10 minutes later and try again and WHAM fish ON! usually the first cast back in the original spot


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

sometime you can just make 'em mad by tossing over and over again if you know they are there.


----------



## norseangler (Jan 8, 2009)

Buzzbaits -- vary the speed. Sometimes they'll want it as slow as you can move it and keep it on top, sometimes you need to burn it.


----------



## thelatrobe33 (May 19, 2008)

My experience has been that topwater is far more effective in rivers & ponds than lakes & reservoirs. I have caught fish at Nimi on buzzbaits and jitterbugs, but not very productive overall for me. You may want to add poppers and walk-the-dog type baits to your arsenal as well, as they don't always want all the commotion.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

phantomace08 said:


> I thrown a jitterbug and buzz baits this year with only one small dink to show for it. If you're not catching anything do you just keep moving? Or do you have to cast a bit in an area to get their attention. I keep reading about everyone doing really good on topwater and all the "explosions", but I've got nothing. I'm not even having hits that I miss. Any thoughts?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> -Nathan


Are you casting at targets or open water?Also are you fishing lakes,ponds,rivers?What size of buzzbait are you employing in your angling efforts?Sometimes they want a smaller sized buzzbait.I totally agree you need to have more in your top water arsenal.Pop-r's have been very good for me this year,buzzbaits & weedless frogs as well.I also agree that you need to vary your speed with the buzzbait.Just remember to keep it going & never let it sink.Have you tried Torpedoes,Devilhorses,Wake baits?Also what time of the day are you fishing?I've done good in the middle of thse hot [email protected] days with a Pop-R or snag proof frog.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Look into the ragetail toad's in black neon or green pumpkin with a strong hook....also try the strike king mini-buzz as well because if your throwing a regular buzz it may be too much action for the bass and size. Also try a sammy or Yum "Money hounds" with a 5/0 hook depending on what size you go with on Yum.....make sure your throwing the lures around cover....weathers its lay downs...weed beds....lillys....along shore.....wahetever the case may be....structure may be where your fish are. Best of luck.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I will also toss in a vote for the crazy weather patterns we have had this summer so far. In years past I have killed them on jitterbugs and buzzbaits, this year has been tough.


----------



## Rybo (Jul 23, 2009)

+1 for very little topwater bites this year.

The other evening, i threw a black buzzbait in current for a good 35 minutes, with no hits. I slowed down my retreive, and hooked (but didn't land) 4 fish in 5 casts. At any rate, the topwater bite has been a bit more difficult for myself as well this year.


----------



## skippyflyboy (Jan 5, 2010)

From the last week in April until the end of May, I could not miss throwing top water lures. Fish just hammered at everything, and then................nothing since 

I have to assume that it has just been too dang hot.


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

I have been having great luck lately in the rivers with Buzzbait. Like someone said earlier, you have to vary the speed of you retrieve. Also, black has been the color right as it starts getting dark and has been working even after dark. White has worked ok for me but Black is doing the job right now. But I primarily fish rivers, not sure how good it is in the lakes. Besides Buzzbaits, the Heddon Torpedo has been doing decent.


----------



## phantomace08 (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks for all the tips for on the topwater. I still haven't done anything good yet. I'm fishing the Portage Lakes pretty much 100% of the time and the only stuff I'm getting them on is soft plastics. 

The Yum Money Hounds were mentioned... anyone do any good with them? I bought some but have 0 fish with them!


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

phantomace08 said:


> Thanks for all the tips for on the topwater. I still haven't done anything good yet. I'm fishing the Portage Lakes pretty much 100% of the time and the only stuff I'm getting them on is soft plastics.


Try Mogadore instead. I have found that some lakes are very good topwater lakes where I go fishless on others. I use black jitterbugs in varying sizes. Sometimes direct retrieve while stop-and-go at other times. I fished portage/nimisila and mogadore a lot during the summer evenings when I went to school in Akron. Many nights with over two dozen bass at Mogadore from shore (west of 43, north side) where a bass or two from portage/nimisila was normal. I actually caught more bass from these lakes during the day on topwater than overnight. Long lake was decent for after dark topwater, but a boat is required.

The success can vary from night to night as well. Had a night in the UP last year where we tore up the bass (12" - 22") on black jitterbugs all around the lake. Too many to count. Went out the next night with same moon, weather, cloudcover, etc. and couldn't get a single bite.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

What size and even brand are those of you using for river fishing with black buzzbaits?

Looking to pick up a river killing buzzbait? Any suggestions?


----------



## bobby (Aug 1, 2005)

I agree with Steel Cranium,

it seems that some lakes to me are just better top water lakes. I have had most success on weedy lakes. Just try to keep the bass off of a topwater at mosquito. Mind you, weather conditions change things day to day. Moggie, too. Both have flourishing weedbeds.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

top water has been bad this year.. go just under with a wake bait ..swimbait manns-1...floating rapala...i love top water i have been doing much better with these baits... hope this will help ...


----------



## mischif (Jul 14, 2006)

the top water bite has definitely not stopped for me yet. Yesterday i was fishing a pond and got a couple dinks on a yum dinger so i noticed that it was becoming darker so i threw on one of the new soft bait zora spook baits....called my money somethings. Anyway as soon as i put it on i caught 6 largemnouth in a row and missed three...i needed a bigger hook.


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

spfldbassguy said:


> Are you casting at targets or open water? /QUOTE]
> 
> This is a major league "key" to topwater success. All have said good advice, but you need to learn this and why!


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Sometimes when casting at targets you need to put your lure down a few feet beyond it and sometimes you need to put it darn near right on the target. I mentioned open water only because if he's fishing at a place without visible targets then he's gonna have to search 'em out. A buzzbait is a great top water "search" lure.


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Sorry SMBhooker, I haven't been around for awhile(was on a long honeymoon). Anyway I sent you a PM too. The big black buzzbaits from strike king(not the mini's) and from Booyah is what I been using. It's been weeks since I have been out fishing topwater due to wedding stuff, but before that I was killing them on this. Good luck!


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

I like some of the cheapest buzzbaits made when fishing skinny water.
The ones that are not in a package usually hanging on a display wire like the generic strike kings. The lighter materials keep wieght down which doesnt spook the fish. I like black as well....it's easier for the fish to see as they look up. The Terminator Tiny Buzz works great if you fish light line. It works very good at low speeds...which speed is what its all about. 

If you dont have the correct speed down because of lack of experience or using spincasting equip. your prob. not going to get bit. IMO if the bait hits the water and the propeller does not instantly rise and start moving the fish wont want anything to do with it. Thats not to say that you cant catch fish from a long cast in the middle of your retrieve...this is where a steady cadence will benefit. 





SMBHooker said:


> What size and even brand are those of you using for river fishing with black buzzbaits?
> 
> Looking to pick up a river killing buzzbait? Any suggestions?


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

I just finally got my cavitron buzzbaits in the mail and I have'nt done much topwater this summer due to many obligations..but I just love how slow they move in the water..once you try one you will probably not try another brand


----------

